#  > Bazaar >  > Werk aangeboden en gevraagd >  400 euro per dag verdienen?

## WORK

Ik zal me voorstellen ik heet Salah en kom uit rotterdam. ik ben mede-eigenaar van een bedrijf genaamd JobTomatch we bieden allerlei diensten aan: werving & selectie, uitzenden en detacheren. Wij zijn gespecialiseerd in het leveren van personeel op MBO en hoger. En, ook niet onbelangrijk, zijn onze diensten in vergelijking met de concurrenten een stuk lager geprijsd. We zijn gevestigd in Beurs, Rotterdam. We zijn nu opzoek naar mensen die bedrijven moeten bellen en vragen of wij hun kunnen helpen met het vinden van personeel.

De werkzaamheden die van jou verwachten worden zullen als volgt verlopen; je krijgt een lijst van klanten die gecontacteerd moeten worden, en als jij een klant binnenhaalt dan zullen wij die klant contacteren en als wij daadwerkelijk iemand plaatsen daar, dan krijg jij 300 a 400 euro per klant.

Het enige investering van jou kant is dus slecht eenmalig 3 uur werk. Je gaat dus 3 uur lang een lijst klanten afbellen. Het is voor ons ook om te kijken of jij dat kan en wil doen.


Kan ik je anders bellen of mailen om jou meer info te geven? anders je kunt mij trouwens altijd bellen op 0641389889.

Groet,
Salah

----------


## liiefje

En als je die keer niemand hebt binnen gehaald wat is je uurloon dan>?

----------


## elmahdi

Ja,lijkt me interessant.

Met vriendelijk groet,

Afz:Nabiel.

----------


## _Farah

*Volgens mij Zero ....!*

----------


## liiefje

ja dat dacht ik dus al vandaar dat ik het toch voor de zekerheid vraag het lijkt dat er alleen maar voordelen aan zitten
maar gegarandeerd dat er een addertje onder het gras zit  :grote grijns:

----------


## Hawa

Het slaat nergens op......
Genoteerd aan de Rotterdamse beurs..*(welke beurs)>
Wie verdient er nu 400 eurie per dag..?
De rechter de advocaat van de duivel....?
Waarom, zoveel geld verdienen, als je per dag nietzoveel nodig hebt in dit elimantaire bestaan, waar je recht op hebt.
Ga strijden voor je recht..op elimantaire behoeftes....
Niet die koers aan.....zogenaamde onheilige van het geld....
Ga die brief maar schrijven, aan islam, b.v Saoedie Arabie, dan krijf je sharia wet over je heen....Zoveel zweepslagen ipv...die euries..krijg de zeuries...lapswans! :terrorist:

----------


## ManoMoker

> Ik zal me voorstellen ik heet Salah en kom uit rotterdam. ik ben mede-eigenaar van een bedrijf genaamd JobTomatch we bieden allerlei diensten aan: werving & selectie, uitzenden en detacheren. Wij zijn gespecialiseerd in het leveren van personeel op MBO en hoger. En, ook niet onbelangrijk, zijn onze diensten in vergelijking met de concurrenten een stuk lager geprijsd. We zijn gevestigd in Beurs, Rotterdam. We zijn nu opzoek naar mensen die bedrijven moeten bellen en vragen of wij hun kunnen helpen met het vinden van personeel.
> 
> De werkzaamheden die van jou verwachten worden zullen als volgt verlopen; je krijgt een lijst van klanten die gecontacteerd moeten worden, en als jij een klant binnenhaalt dan zullen wij die klant contacteren en als wij daadwerkelijk iemand plaatsen daar, dan krijg jij 300 a 400 euro per klant.
> 
> Het enige investering van jou kant is dus slecht eenmalig 3 uur werk. Je gaat dus 3 uur lang een lijst klanten afbellen. Het is voor ons ook om te kijken of jij dat kan en wil doen.
> 
> 
> Kan ik je anders bellen of mailen om jou meer info te geven? anders je kunt mij trouwens altijd bellen op 0641389889.
> 
> ...


Ga eerst leren typen a illi

----------


## Joesoef

> Het slaat nergens op......
> Genoteerd aan de Rotterdamse beurs..*(welke beurs)>
> Wie verdient er nu 400 eurie per dag..?
> De rechter de advocaat van de duivel....?



_We zijn gevestigd in Beurs_


Geen baan voor jou.

----------


## liiefje

nou krijg ik nog antwoord op mijn vraag

----------


## Freesaf2

Eenvoudig toch?

Zolang ze niemand plaatsen (los van het feit dat de klant een gesprek zou willen) verdien jij niks. Je gaat dus gratis (voor hun) klanten afbellen en alleen als hun wat gaan verdienen krijg jij ook wat.

Zij lopen dus 0 risico en hoeven 0 te investeren terwijl jij je tijd erin stopt.

Los daarvan, als je goed bent in bedrijven zo ver te krijgen hun op gesprek te laten komen en zij hebben mensen om te plaatsen, zou je een leuk zakcentje kunnen verdienen. Maar jij loopt het risico.

----------


## Hawa

We zijn gevestigd in Beurs


Geen baan voor jou. 

NOu! Nee! Allemaal gebakken lucht. 
Als je naar ondernemer van der Morst kijkt, met zijn pretparken, dan kan je daar wel aankloppen, als je echt werk wilt.
Van der Morst is zelf de supper visor van Rita Verdonk.
Van der Morst haalde haar op met die helicopter.
Van der Morst is een nuchtere Nederlander, die zegt dat die integratie bureaus er niet toe doen, die slokken allemaal het geld wel op, met een stelletje aan werklozen, die therapie, en weet ik veel moeten gaan doen.
Investeren in een stelletje zwakkelingen....(miljoenen euries kost dit, aan die zieleknijpers, die er zelf beter van worden, en de werklozen, nog meer in het diepe wegzinken).
Van der Morst biedt hun werk aan, bij verschillende bedrijven,met behoudt van uitkering, in de eerste twee maanden.
Gewoon werken!!!!!
Niks mis mee.
Handen uit de mouwen, vroeg op staan, en je bent er weer, je gezicht is er weer, je bent iets, je doet iets......
Maar bureaus zoals in de Beurs, beloven de mensen gouden bergen, die er niet eens zijn.
Call centraas zijn hetzelfde met hun debiele koers om de mens maar te terroriseren met goedkope praatjes.(niet iedereen is zo).
Ik ga nog altijd met respect om met de mensen, ook met die labzwansen...
Maar als ik er dieper op inga, dan moet ik gelijk hulp gaan zoeken. (heb ik dus ook meegemaakt). Dat mens was gewoon over de rooie....En smeet de telefoon er dus op, mooie klanten verving denk ik dan.
Ik houd mijn beurs liever voor mijzelf.
Niemand hoeft daar zich mee te gaan bemoeien.
Vooral in het economische circus, is het kaartenhuis niet meer te vertrouwen.
Ook de beurs, met haar vierhonderd euries aan werving zal wel weer teneinde zijn.....Geld pakken over de hoofden van onwetenden.....
Elke dag stromen de brieven wel weer binnen, elke dag heb ik wel prijs. Elke dag win in Mercedes, elke dag ligt er wel 100.000 euries meer op de bank.
Ik heb nog wel zitbank. Het enigste waar ik opzit, en bedis en bedissel...
Lang leve de Eurie!! :ole:

----------


## Islamsite

Dit soort matriaal voor werk is niks zit altijd een addertje onder het gras als het daadwerklijk goed geld verdiende dan zouden ze toch zelf bellen dan steeds 300 400 euro uitbetalen per klant damm stel je haalt 50 mensen binnen op 1 dag iedereen zoekt wel werkers dan plaatsen ze wel een flayer of advertentie in de krant haha lol dus echte fake werk 400euro per persoon :grote grijns:

----------


## RREDOUANNN

Weet je wat het is?
Jij zoekt een potentile klant, vanaf dat punt nemen zij het van je over, in sommige gevallen halen ze die klant ook binnen, maar laten aan jou weten dat het niet gelukt is.
Met andere woorden, als je graag wilt bellen zonder iets te verdienen, dan is dit ideaal voor jou.

----------


## Freesaf2

Kunt beter een normaal baantje zoeken, bv. via SnelWerkZoeken.nl

----------


## Puur-oujdia

ik hou het wel bij schoonmaak werk 


 :tong uitsteken: 


ten eerste is ver
ten tweede is niks voor mij

----------


## almaghribia.nl

wat een onzin

----------

